# any support groups in sydney?



## sad101 (Jan 29, 2010)

hi,
im from australia and it doesnt look like it has been mentioned as having any that anyone know of. Are there any other aussies that know of any?


----------



## kirribilli (Mar 9, 2010)

I found one in Kirribilli that meets once a month, on the off-chance you're in the neighborhood. If you hear of any near by ....


----------

